

Computer Workers exempt from Overtime Pay - fendrak
http://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/fairpay/fs17e_computer.pdf

======
wittjeff
This was a result of a Republican amendment to the Clinton-administration
increase in the federal minimum wage (around 1992 - 1995. Subtitled "A bill to
increase the take-home pay of workers..." or something like that, if I recall
correctly. It should be available at <http://thomas.loc.gov> but the site
isn't terribly easy to search.). Another Republican amendment to the same bill
decreased the minimum wage for workers who receive tips to $2.XX (I can't
remember exactly.)

